# Scotland Meet Up



## ariel1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello, I've been visiting this site for a few years and have finally joined up. I'm 34, single and have been quietly considering this for many years. I'm very much just in the thinking stage but would love to get together and chat with people who have been on this journey or just thinking about it like me. Is there anyone in Scotland who would like to meet up? Maybe a get together in January?


----------



## NatalieJW (Dec 6, 2016)

Unfortunately im not in Scotland, but welcome here  i was a thinker for a while and its lnly really now that im starting to move in to planning, starting with a fertility check. Consider joining to Donor Conception Network also, they link you with someone who has been in a similar situation and may be able to set you up locally, otherwise will be lovely to chat to you here ;-)


----------



## ariel1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi Natalie, thanks for your response. Yes, it would be lovely to talk to you. How did you finally decide to start going ahead with things? I feel like I"m constantly going back and forth in my mind Have you had your first appointment?

I will check out the Donor Conception Network too


----------



## NatalieJW (Dec 6, 2016)

It was more being in a stronger and stable financial situation that triggered my choice to move forward but also my age, im only 29 but i dont want to be much older to have a first child. Although i have made the decision to go ahead im still worried about it, and i dont think thats going to go away, i guess there will always be uncertainties but i feel if i dwell on that i would never go ahead, so im biting the bullet and going for it  im thankful that there is the opportunity of councelling so i will have a chance to work through me choices. I have my fertility check up on Wednesday, im a little excited about it, though hoping it runs smoothly  x


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Ariel, I'm also 34, living in Scotland and have considered single motherhood for many years. I just started the process of trying to conceive (signed up with a clinic, had an initial appointment, bought donor sperm etc). Like Natalie I am going ahead now because I can financially afford it.

Let me know if you want to talk more!


----------



## scarletlipstick (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Ariel and Poly Anna, I'm in Scotland. Little bit further along in the journey as already done a freeze all cycle and have some embryos which I'll probably start putting back this year. Apparently there is quite an active DCN single mums group, I haven't checked them out yet but plan to once I'm actively TTC. I'd be happy to chat about what I've done so far and why if you want to pm me or meet up 
Scarlet x


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow, many single mums to be in Scotland! I haven't joined the DCN yet but will do if there is an active single mothers group. Thank you Scarlet, will send you a message


----------



## ariel1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi Poly-Anna and Scarlet, sorry for my late reply - I disappeared from the board after not hearing back from anyone in Scotland so it's so lovely to hear from you both. I would love to arrange a meet up because I've never spoke to anyone in person about this - would just like to hear more about your stories. I'm not any further along yet but I'm hoping to get a fertility assessment in the next couple of months as I've got no idea what my chances are. Would you both be up for meeting in Glasgow? Or are you closer to Edinburgh?

Let me know


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Ariel, good to hear from you! I'll send you a PM.

A meeting could work


----------

